# Kaufentscheidung für die Zukunft Full HD oder WQHD ?



## selince (17. September 2021)

Hallo, liebe PCler,



ich stehe vor einer Entscheidung, die mir eigentlich recht einfach fallen sollte .
Es geht darum, dass ich einen neuen Rechner mir zugelegt habe und durch günstige Bedingungen auch eine Grafikkarte bekommen habe, mit der ich nicht gerechnet hab. (3080TI).
Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage, ob ich mir einen WQHD Monitor oder wieder ein FULL HD Monitor zulegen sollte.
Für die aktuellen Games hat das System ausreichend Power um die derzeit am Markt befindlichen Spiele in voller Pracht genießen zu können.

Aber was ist mir der Zukunft?
Wie stark wirkt sich die höhere Auflösung auf die Grafikkarte aus?
Kann man in 2-3 Jahren immer noch mithalten?
Würdet ihr noch ein FHD kaufen?
Ich hatte ein ASUS VG248QE 61 cm (24 Zoll) Gaming Monitor (Full HD) der leider nicht mehr funktioniert ....

Wenn Full HD , welcher wäre denn aktuell gut? ( Gsync und 144HZ wären toll)

Wenn WQHD hatte ich den LG Ultragear 27 Zoll im Auge


----------



## chill_eule (17. September 2021)

Hast du Platz auf dem (Schreib-)Tisch für einen 27" (oder größer) Bildschirm?
Wie ist der Sitzabstand?
Hättest du gern mehr "Übersicht" auf dem Monitor?

Das sind die wichtigen Fragen.
__________________________________________________________________________


selince schrieb:


> Aber was ist mir der Zukunft?


Weiß keiner. 
Manche hier finden inzwischen WQHD schon _altmodisch_.


selince schrieb:


> Wie stark wirkt sich die höhere Auflösung auf die Grafikkarte aus?


Die muss mehr schuften.


selince schrieb:


> Kann man in 2-3 Jahren immer noch mithalten?


Wobei mithalten?


----------



## number_eight_burp (17. September 2021)

Mit einer 3080ti würde ich mir FHD nicht mehr antuen, zumal es auch mittlerweile gute WQHD Monitore fürs kleine Geld gibt. 








						Dell S2721DGFA ab € 391,30 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Dell S2721DGFA ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 27"/68.6cm • Auflösung: 2560x1440, 16:9, 109ppi • Helligkeit: 400cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 (st… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## MfDoom (17. September 2021)

auf jeden fall wqhd, mit der gpu. Da kannst du viele Spiele auch spielend auf 4k samplen


----------



## doedelmeister (17. September 2021)

24 Zoll ist Full HD noch okay. Alles darüber braucht imo zwingend ne höhere Auflösung.

Würd mir an deiner Stelle ein vernünftigen 27 Zoll WQHD IPS mit 144 hz holen. Gibts ab ca. 300€.
Ein Monitor hat man doch recht lange. Da kann man sich auch mal was vernünftiges gönnen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2021)

27" WQHD.
Gerade mit ner 3080ti wirst du in FHD oft im CPU Limit hängen.
Also lieber gleich nen WQHD holen.


----------



## HisN (17. September 2021)

Volle Pracht gibts in 40-43" UHD.
WQHD war von 13 Jahren was tolles. Warum man heute noch über FHD nachdenkt erschließt sich mir nicht, wenn es um volle Pracht geht.


----------



## tigra456 (17. September 2021)

27 WQHD 144 oder mehr Hz und wenn der Mehrpreis okay ist, dann noch mit G-Sync.


----------



## selince (17. September 2021)

Danke für die Antworten

Dann gehe ich mal auf die Suche nach einen gescheiten Kandidaten.. Was auch nicht einfach wird.


----------



## Fillmore (17. September 2021)

Habe 2019 einen WQHD Monitor gekauft.

Nie wieder im Leben weniger! Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!


----------



## facehugger (17. September 2021)

Du hast ne 3080 Ti und willst sie mit FHD langweilen Diese (antiquierte) Auflösung ist eher für meine olle GTX 1080 das richtige...

Aktuell kannst du mit der Karte sogar 4K anständig befeuern. Was in 2-3 Jahren ist weiß nur die Glaskugel. Graka-Power kann man jedenfalls nie genug haben

Gruß


----------



## t670i (17. September 2021)

Sehe ich auch so. Gerade die großen Ampere Karten bekommen erst ab WQHD ihre PS  auf den Boden.
Sofern man nicht mit irgendwelchen verrückten Downsampling Einstellungen ankommt langweilt eine 3080ti sich in Full HD.
Gerade bei einem Neukauf würde ich über Full HD gar nicht mehr nachdenken.



HisN schrieb:


> Volle Pracht gibts in 40-43" UHD.
> WQHD war von 13 Jahren was tolles. Warum man heute noch über FHD nachdenkt erschließt sich mir nicht, wenn es um volle Pracht geht.



Das ist schon richtig. Mein nächster Monitor wird auch so etwas denke ich. 
Allerdings möchte er ja auch 144Hz und dann ist der Preisunterschied zwischen WQHD und UHD schon enorm.


----------



## doedelmeister (17. September 2021)

40-43 Zoll hat aber auch Nachteile. Je nach Sitzabstand am Schreibtisch kann das deutlich zu gross sein. Man hat nicht mehr alles im Blick. Bei Shootern kann das ziemlich Nachteilig sein.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. September 2021)

t670i schrieb:


> Allerdings möchte er ja auch 144Hz und dann ist der Preisunterschied zwischen WQHD und UHD schon enorm.


Das sollte man sich live vor einem Kauf ansehen. Ich bin nach zwei 144Hz Monitoren auf einen mit 120Hz (und Gsync) gewechselt und bin trotzdem begeistert.

Edit:





doedelmeister schrieb:


> 40-43 Zoll hat aber auch Nachteile. Je nach Sitzabstand am Schreibtisch kann das deutlich zu gross sein. Man hat nicht mehr alles im Blick. Bei Shootern kann das ziemlich Nachteilig sein.


Dem würde ich insofern widersprechen, weil der Mensch im periphären Sichtfeld Bewegungen besser erkennt.


----------



## t670i (17. September 2021)

@Birdy84  Das glaube ich gern. Ob es nun 144Hz oder 120Hz sind, merkt man denke ich nicht.
144Hz ist mittlerweile allerdings deutlich geläufiger als 120Hz.
Primär ging es mir ja auch darum, das der Preisunterschied zwischen WQHD und UHD doch recht groß ist, wenn man mehr als 60Hz sprich 120/144Hz möchte.

Bei der Größe sind für UHD denke ich 32" optimal. Nicht zu klein und nicht zu groß.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. September 2021)

t670i schrieb:


> @Birdy84  Das glaube ich gern. Ob es nun 144Hz oder 120Hz sind, merkt man denke ich nicht.


Ab dem Punkt wird meines Erachtens die Reaktionszeit und der Input Lag viel interessanter als 24Hz mehr.
Die bringen im Endeffekt eben nichts, wenn die davor genannten Kriterien beispielweise schlechter sind als bei einem 120Hz Gerät.


t670i schrieb:


> 144Hz ist mittlerweile allerdings deutlich geläufiger als 120Hz.
> Primär ging es mir ja auch darum, das der Preisunterschied zwischen WQHD und UHD doch recht groß ist, wenn man mehr als 60Hz sprich 120/144Hz möchte.


Wenn man bei TVs schaut, sind UHD und 120Hz sehr gängig und preislich recht attraktiv.


----------



## t670i (17. September 2021)

Achso du nutzt einen TV als Monitor? Ist das mittlerweile eine sinnvolle Option am PC?


----------



## Birdy84 (17. September 2021)

t670i schrieb:


> Achso du nutzt einen TV als Monitor? Ist das mittlerweile eine sinnvolle Option am PC?


Klar, hinsichtlich Inputlag und Refreshrate haben gute TVs aufgeholt und sind voll PC tauglich. Und wenn man sich Oled Geräte anschaut, sind die in mancher Hinsicht PC Monitoren überlegen.


----------



## t670i (17. September 2021)

Interessant. Ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht. Gerade der aktuelle 48" LG C1 scheint sich ja wirklich gut dafür zu eignen. Zumindest wenn man hauptsächlich zockt oder Videos schaut. 
Wobei 48" am Schreibtisch schon eine Hausnummer sind.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. September 2021)

t670i schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht. Gerade der aktuelle 48" LG C1 scheint sich ja wirklich gut dafür zu eignen. Zumindest wenn man hauptsächlich zockt oder Videos schaut.
> Wobei 48" am Schreibtisch schon eine Hausnummer sind.


Gut, den Platz muss man natürlich haben. Man kann es sogar etwas günstiger haben, wenn man die B Serie von LG wählt. Was überhaupt kein Problem sein sollte, wenn das Teil sowieso als Monitor hergenommen wird:








						LG OLED B19LA ab € 2999,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für LG OLED B19LA ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 77"/196cm • Auflösung: 3840x2160 • Panel: OLED • Hintergrundbeleuchtung: nein, Panel selbstleu… ✔ Fernseher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## MfDoom (17. September 2021)

der hier soll ziemlich gut sein








						LG UltraGear 38GN950-B ab € 933,13 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für LG UltraGear 38GN950-B ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 37.5"/95.2cm • Auflösung: 3840x1600, 24:10, 111ppi • Helligkeit: 450cd/m² • Kontrast: 1.000:1 … ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## JayJay_AT (20. September 2021)

Hängt von der GraKa ab:

3060TI => bleib bei FHD.. 
3080 aufwärts => WQHD
3080 TI bzw. 3090 => 4k

Und Leute ich hab den direkten Vergleich.. ich hab ne 3060TI und eine 3080 auf einem 27" Schirm....


----------



## MfDoom (21. September 2021)

kommt halt stark drauf an was die eigenen Präferenzen sind. Wenn er nur etwas online Shooter affin ist dann ist 4k nix


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich auch gleich 4K nehmen. Wenn schon denn schon.


----------



## TriadFish (21. September 2021)

selince schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe PCler,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast Dir eine sehr performante GPU zugelegt, die definitiv auch noch für eine ganze Weile genug Leistung für WQHD liefern wird.

Du musst Dir nun überlegen was Du mit dem System vor hast:

1. kompetitiv spielen und dabei jeden noch so kleinen Vorteil nutzen? Dann nimm einen 1080p Gaming Monitor mit 240+Hz und möglichst geringer Reaktionszeit und möglichst geringem Input-Lag. Das macht aber wirklich nur Sinn, wenn Du Dich in Multiplayer-Titel so richtig schön "reinschwitzen" willst.

2. Du bist eher der gewöhnliche Gamer, der auch Single Player Titel spielt und Wert auf eine gute Bildqualität legt? Dann würde ich dir einen guten WQHD Bildschirm mit IPS-Panel und 144 bis 165Hz empfehlen. Da gibt es mittlerweile gute Modelle, mit denen man auch anständig kompetitiv spielen kann und trotzdem eine sehr gute Bildqualität hat.


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2021)

Für FHD 240fps+ braucht es keine 3080ti.
Da ist ne starke CPU wichtiger und ne kleinere Karte reicht auch.


----------



## seventyseven (21. September 2021)

TriadFish schrieb:


> Du hast Dir eine sehr performante GPU zugelegt, die definitiv auch noch für eine ganze Weile genug Leistung für WQHD liefern wird.
> 
> Du musst Dir nun überlegen was Du mit dem System vor hast:
> 
> ...


VA-Panel sind auch nicht schlecht. Das Samsung IPS Panel von meinem Vorgänger stinkt gnadenlos gegen mein neuen VA ab. Ist einfach so.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2021)

Kommt ganz auf das Panel und die Spiele drauf an. 
Bei Rocket League hatte ich mit VA keine Probleme. 
Bei FIFA, Minecraft und 7 days to die grauenhaft. 
Bei Borderlands ging es gerade noch so. 
Mein jetziger IPS ist da einfach ne ganze Ecke besser.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. September 2021)

Ich besitze selber einen cx48 und eine 3090. Selbst in Warzone oder CS Go (Valorant) reichen mir die 120Hz mit G-Sync dicke. Und selbst in Warzon bekommt man um die 120FPS bzw leicht mehr leicht weniger je nach Szene gut hin.
Wenn man dann noch Settings Optimieren würde sind 120 FPS Stabil sicher kein Problem.


----------



## TriadFish (22. September 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für FHD 240fps+ braucht es keine 3080ti.
> Da ist ne starke CPU wichtiger und ne kleinere Karte reicht auch.



Kommt aufs Spiel an und darauf, ob man in Ultra Details oder Low Details (kompetitiv) spielt. Generell will man aber als Schwitzer alles so weit optimieren wie möglich (Hz und FPS so hoch wie es geht - Input Lag und Reaktionszeit so niedrig wie es geht).

Die 3080ti hat der TE ja eh schon, er muss sich nun entscheiden was er will und den entsprechenden Bildschirm kaufen. Selbst wenn er die GPU nicht voll auslastet, hat er Reserven für die Zukunft, kann ja auch nicht schaden.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2021)

Selbst mit ultra Details wirst du sehr oft im CPU Limit hängen.
FHD lohnt einfach nicht für ne 3080ti.
Ja, man könnte DSR nutzen, was aber dann ja kein FHD mehr wäre.
Ergo sollte es schon ein WQHD 144Hz+ oder UHD 120Hz+ sein.


----------



## HisN (22. September 2021)

Was ist wenn man UHD mit DLSS nutzt, ist es dann kein UHD mehr?
Wenn ich FHD mit MSAA nutze, ist es dann kein FHD mehr?

Warum sollte FHD mit DSR am Ende kein FHD mehr sein? Warum macht ihr da nen Unterschied?


----------



## Nathenhale (22. September 2021)

Die frage ist die sich stellt ist Zählt die Render Auflösung oder die Ausgabe Auflösung.
Ich würde immer sagen render Auflösung da diese das ist was die Last verursacht.


----------



## HisN (22. September 2021)

FHD+MSAA ist ja auch „mehr“ als FHD in der Renderauflösung. Also zockt eigentlich niemand mehr auf FHD  
Das ist so mein Gedankengang dabei.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. September 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> FHD+MSAA ist ja auch „mehr“ als FHD in der Renderauflösung. Also zockt eigentlich niemand mehr auf FHD
> Das ist so mein Gedankengang dabei.


Theoretische Frage wenn ich jetzt mittels DSR meine Auflösung auf 8K stelle ( render auflösung ) Dann aber DLSS Qualität(bzw. der modus bei dem dann wieder 3840x2160 als Rendering anliegt)  verwende zocke ich dann in Nativ 4k oder doch in 8k ?


----------



## HisN (22. September 2021)

Du verstehst was ich meine. Bei DSR ziehen sich alle daran hoch, das sie glauben die Renderauflösung zu kennen. Aber eigentlich wissen sie gar nix, sobald man zusätzlich noch mehr Features aktiviert.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2021)

Es geht um das reine aktivieren von DSR und nichts zusätzliches. 
Wer alles auf ultra stellt und dann FHD per DSR auf UHD hochhievt, kann auch gleich UHD kaufen. 
Wenn dann aber 48" OLED und nicht die 43" VA Krücken.


----------

